# Help needed with Paint Codes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to get some paint mixed or at least a sample sheet from the attached information which is all I could get from the Laika factory.

The section is headed "Ecovip 1999/2000 - 2000/01" "22421" it is the "golden paint" I need.

Any help would be good as I can't find any around here who understands it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev, the RAL number is a paint code. If it is metallic it may be difficult, Alan.

Edit: should have said sometimes there is more than one shade even though the RAL number remains the same. With luck maybe not in this case. Go to a good specialist paint shop. Is there a bit small enough to take off and take with you or post away. Give me a few minutes and I will get you a link to a company I tried, they were not able to help me but you never know, Alan.

These are the guys, http://www.auto-supplies.co.uk/paints.php
they seem to be pretty good. I have a friend who has been in the body repair business for over 40 years, he spent a week tinting paint to try and get close enough to mine and gave up in the end, he says I will have to paint a whole side if I want to remove a few scratches, he cannot do it because he says the van is too big for one painter. Since then I have been to several paint work shops and they say the same, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Kev, the RAL number is a paint code. If it is metallic it may be difficult, Alan.
> 
> Edit: should have said sometimes there is more than one shade even though the RAL number remains the same. With luck maybe not in this case. Go to a good specialist paint shop. Is there a bit small enough to take off and take with you or post away. Give me a few minutes and I will get you a link to a company I tried, they were not able to help me but you never know, Alan.


It's gold Alan, so deffo metalic, whic is the RAL then the 22421 :?:

Sorry Alan, I posted before your edit came through, too quick for my own good some times.  :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several numbers (at least three) on there prefixed by RAL Kev, presumably the van has several colours on it, Alan.

There may also be RAL numbers on the van somewhere, try looking under the bonnet and on the door pillars.

A paint shop will be able to tell you which one is gold.

Look here Kev: http://www.e-paint.co.uk/RAL_Colourchart.asp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> There are several numbers (at least three) on there prefixed by RAL Kev, presumably the van has several colours on it, Alan.
> 
> There may also be RAL numbers on the van somewhere, try looking under the bonnet and on the door pillars.
> 
> ...


I think you're looking at the wrong section Alan, I can't see any Rals for my model, unless I'm going blind.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

See what you mean Kev, sorry. 

I wonder whether those numbers are giving the paint mix. I know do not know much more about paint. RAL numbers lead to a formula for mixing and I think those numbers may be a mix. Suggest you ring the people in that link tomorrow and maybe email them your document and see what they think. They can make a small quantity up and post it to you. Even if I am correct do not hold your breath for a perfect match, Alan.


Edit: Still look in the van for a RAL number Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Alan,

I do need to have a really good match as it's for the corner covers on the rear of the MH, touching the back panel, so I might be better to just get it matched by whoever I end up getting to do the painting.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Kev, then if it is poor they are responsible and can try again, Alan.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Kev. Have you tried to get in touch with Angela @ Laika directly, if anyone can help, she will, I would give you her email, but I've mislaid it!!, but if you emiail services at Laika and put on it something like "attention Angela Migliorini" or please forward to -- (might have spelt her surname wrong, but it's close enough), I'm pretty sure she'll get it. Give her your "Laika Vin No." Model etc. and you never know. Explain that you don't know about Paint Codes etc. Lay it, if you know what I mean!!.arh.


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Kev

Me again! Did you ever get the paint code for the gold colour and where did you get the paint from? I was going to use a can and spray the new corner myself..

Cheers
Lee


----------

